# What opera would you send into outer space?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

We're sending a capsule into deep space to show
representations of our civilization and art.
Only one can be allowed in the capsule.

Which opera would you choose to put in the capsule?
:tiphat:


----------



## andreas chenier (Oct 5, 2017)

for me it is only one answer to this: Der Ring des Nibelungen. Preferably Furtwänglers.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Don Carlo Don Carlo (such a silly rule)


----------



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)

Parsifal. The most heartbreakingly beautiful 4 hours of music I can think of. I would pick Hans Knappertsbusch's 1962 Bayreuth recording.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Given that any beings capable of discovering our tiny spacecraft will likely be far in advance of us, not necessarily well disposed, and perhaps hungry for a planet with billions of large and meaty mammalian bipeds, I'd be looking for an opera that would repel them. Failing that, I'd send rap music.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I think I would choose Gotterdammerung. It has just about everything.


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

If we were trying to impress our alien neighbours, how about Mozart and *Le Nozze di Figaro*? Giulini with Taddei, Schwarzkopf et al might do the trick.
If we were actually representing our civilisation and art more honestly, ramp up the romance and violence, eroticism and drama, artifice and politics so *Tosca* would suffice. De Sabata with Callas, di Stefano and Gobbi might scare the aliens off and if we are really lucky besides their thousand eyes, green skin and tentacles, the creatures might only have one ear so the mono sound is not an issue...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Karl-Birger Blomdahl's _Aniara_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Aliens hear the rap music.

“Throg, let’s go there and get a bite to eat.”
“Zt'ruc, no way am I going near a planet that listens to music like that.”
“Relax, they can be stabbed with a fork and cut with a knife. Isn’t that enough?”
“Your digestion may be up to it, but mine certainly isn’t.”
"But listen now, Throg, they're playing Rossini!"
"Suddenly I'm hungry. Plot us a course and call our order ahead. Two breasts, two arms, and a thigh with fries and slaw for me. I have MasterCard."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I would send all of it, nothing to be spared


----------



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)

Becca said:


> Karl-Birger Blomdahl's _Aniara_


Good choice. I can't think of an opera more appropriate for outer space than Aniara.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought the long held answer to this question is the collected works of J.S. Bach. Tempered by the rider that we would probably be bragging.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

No opera. How about sending Cage's 4'33"?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Everybody's a comedian,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> No opera. How about sending Cage's 4'33"?


Which version ?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Which version ?


The operatic version, of course.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> The operatic version, of course.


Ah yes, i should have known the Tenor in waiting is superb


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I would choose between one of these....


















Two vocally fascinating operas.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

To save mankind and prevent hostile alien invasion send the LA Ring, it will convince them mankind has never evolved beyond primitive food gathering stage........










To be honest if this ever becomes available I would buy it just to see how far the envelope can be pushed, surely this was filmed and someday will surface


----------

